# How to control DIY CO2 levels



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You're putting too much thought into this.

Just plumb the output of the CO2 system into your powerhead.


----------



## Cheez (Aug 30, 2008)

haha thanks epicfish. you're right...but i think I'm just gonna blow bubbles with a straw every minute or so, should do the trick


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Haha. If you really want to, you can run an airstone via a timer to turn on at night. 

Otherwise, just set it up and enjoy!


----------



## midnightk (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry in my brain says why do you need co2........how many plants and fish in that 26g with 46.8w. do u use ferts???


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

midnightk said:


> sorry in my brain says why do you need co2........how many plants and fish in that 26g with 46.8w. do u use ferts???


CO2 helps at all lighting levels.


----------



## LarryB (Jul 22, 2008)

Does running an airstone at night really lower Ph?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

LarryB said:


> Does running an airstone at night really lower Ph?


no.

Where did you hear that?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

LarryB said:


> Does running an airstone at night really lower Ph?


If anything, it raises pH by outgassing CO2.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

you should not get too much more than 10 ppm running a DIY (maybe a 2.5 gallon with 2-3 2-liter bottles right after filling all bottles could be an exception). If you do, there are many on here that would love to know the secret.

You will not have much pressure build up so the powerhead is likely the best option to diffuse.

You should not have to worry about out-gassing at night as you will not have much ppm in the water to start with.


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

jjp2 said:


> you should not get too much more than 10 ppm running a DIY (maybe a 2.5 gallon with 2-3 2-liter bottles right after filling all bottles could be an exception). If you do, there are many on here that would love to know the secret.
> 
> You will not have much pressure build up so the powerhead is likely the best option to diffuse.
> 
> You should not have to worry about out-gassing at night as you will not have much ppm in the water to start with.


I ran two 2liter bottles of DIY CO2 in my 29 gallon tank for several months, and with the right mixture, could turn a drop checker green all day. 10 ppm is an arbitrary useless estimation at best. There is no reason to be afraid to achieve 30 ppm, unless you are killing fish (you won't). The amount of CO2 produced depends on how much yeast is active in the bottles, and two 2 liter bottles should be sufficient, I would recommend changing the mixture of each bottle alternating every week (so each mixture lasts two weeks only). This will provide steady consistent levels of carbon, and provide good clean growth, as long as you don't overdo it on light. Good luck, and research the info on what you are told in forums


----------

